# Kalanchoe/Calandiva



## Jbenedicta (Aug 22, 2016)

Has anyone used Kalanchoe/Calandivas in their Vivs? It was recommended to me as a plant that would do well in a viv by my local tropical plant nursey. Any thoughts / expert advice would be welcome.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

If we're talking an ever-warm and ever-moist viv, I don't think this plant would last. It might linger for a while - but this plant is not really a tropical rain forest plant...


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

There's something of a trend happening right now with people building terraria for decorative purposes, having no regard for the longevity of the plants, and I see an awful lot of succulents (and tillandsias) being doomed by this phenomenon. I suspect that's what was behind this recommendation. The person who made the suggestion of this plant is probably thinking of a very different, decorative type of terrarium, not one intended for dart frogs. They may just be thinking that it will stay small. 

Tangentially, I'd like to mention that just last week, I got en email from Etsy advertising jewelry with live succulents hot glued all over it on a child's wrist. That will probably look good for no longer than a photo shoot, considering how easily leaves are detached from those plants. I feel badly for succulent enthusiasts everywhere right now. 

There are tropical cactus species; I have two in my collection. They're quite large, however. There may be a succulent that can thrive in a dart frog tank, but I'm at a loss to think of one. I'm doubtful about the one you have, but you can always search for its care requirements and see.


----------



## Jbenedicta (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you for your posts. I have elected not to put them in my new build. Will stick with the familiar. However, I would like to add some small plants that flower. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

Miniature trailing african violets could be one option. More than a few gesneriads (Sinningia sp) will also bloom reliably in the viv. Anthuriums will bloom and have a long-lasting flower structure.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

We have Kalanchoe thyrsiflora 'Flapjacks', but we don't recommend it for a tropical vivarium. However, it can be a great choice for those interested in setting up desert vivariums, such as for leopard geckos.


----------

